# 4x4 Hoya Method walk through Solves



## Joey VOV (Oct 28, 2013)

Not too many walk thorughs on youtube so I decided I would make one.
Please give me tips and such so I can see things differently, thanks.\
Yes, this is the main method I use.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Oct 28, 2013)

You are pretty good, better than me.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Oct 28, 2013)

We need to race. Also, at 2:35 you could do a D' L' D, to insert the oriented orange piece, and then just U2 Rw U' Rw'. #Hoya4lyfe.


----------



## Renslay (Oct 28, 2013)

Why there is no information about Hoya in speedsolving wiki?
(Apart from the obvious, i.e., no one wrote it yet.)


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Why there is no information about Hoya in speedsolving wiki?


Idk. There should be.
I like Hoya, and I used to use it when there was an easier Red/Orange/Green/Blue centre (about 2/3 of the time), and I'd use Yau if there was an easy Yellow/White (1/3). But eventually, I decided it would be better to just use one method and I switched to Yau.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 28, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Why there is no information about Hoya in speedsolving wiki?
> (Apart from the obvious, i.e., no one wrote it yet.)


Jong-Ho Jeong doesn't post here, and he's the creator. Maybe his english isn't that good enough, so there aren't any decent english tutorials available at the moment... Also he's the only guy I know who is particularly fast with the method


----------



## Joey VOV (Oct 28, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> We need to race. Also, at 2:35 you could do a D' L' D, to insert the oriented orange piece, and then just U2 Rw U' Rw'. #Hoya4lyfe.


It would be pretty cool to race, I am a noob with it but cant you do that on twisttheweb? something like that..


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 29, 2013)

Joey, that was awesome. Even if it was too fast for me to see how you make the cross edges I think I can figure that out on my own. After next competition I will convert to Hoya. Thanks a million.


----------



## Joey VOV (Nov 1, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Joey, that was awesome. Even if it was too fast for me to see how you make the cross edges I think I can figure that out on my own. After next competition I will convert to Hoya. Thanks a million.


Ah! I didn't think I was going too fast with cross edges, sorry! I mean you should understand it though and you will find ways to do it with practice. watch the other walk through solve video I put in the description if you need more help.


----------

